# Monday Madness - more then 7 days



## travelfam7 (Apr 27, 2022)

I will start off to say I booked this but now I am concerned it may get cancelled.

Are you allowed to book consecutive stays at a resort through Monday Madness exceeding a 7 days but not more then 7 days in a single reservations.

I pieces together 3 bookings to get 12 nights in  Cabo but am worried that I have exceeded the 7 days maximum for Monday Madness, or is that just per reservation?


----------



## CO skier (Apr 27, 2022)

travelfam7 said:


> I will start off to say I booked this but now I am concerned it may get cancelled.
> 
> Are you allowed to book consecutive stays at a resort through Monday Madness exceeding a 7 days but not more then 7 days in a single reservations.
> 
> I pieces together 3 bookings to get 12 nights in  Cabo but am worried that I have exceeded the 7 days maximum for Monday Madness, or is that just per reservation?


If a reservation does not meet the Monday Madness Guidelines, Monday Madness will not be offered as an option to book.

7 nights maximum per reservation.
Up to a maximum of 6 MM reservations at a time.

Someone could, theoretically, book up to 42 consecutive nights using MM if they were available.


----------



## travelfam7 (Apr 27, 2022)

Tha


CO skier said:


> If a reservation does not meet the Monday Madness Guidelines, Monday Madness will not be offered as an option to book.
> 
> 7 nights maximum per reservation.
> Up to a maximum of 6 MM reservations at a time.
> ...



thank you so much!


----------

